
Does YCombinator have to use Google for captcha? - dayon
I access Hacker News via Tor Browser, and while I understand the need to protect against spam, I wish I didn&#x27;t have to allow Google javascript. What are your thoughts on this? Is there any way to avoid using Google for this? Also, just throwing my experience out there, but in order to access this submission form, even after enabling Google scripts, I had to complete 6 correctly filled captcha codes. I know they were correct because all of them were clear address numbers of lengths 3 or 4.
======
rentnorove
Whatever YCombinator is using to blacklist TOR users, it doesn't seem to
include all exit nodes, all the time. I generally have decent success with
`sudo service tor restart` to get a new exit node.

------
_RPM
My experience with using Tor to access this is that resulted in me not being
able to solve the riddle because it wanted to me to input characters I've
never seen before and I wasn't able to find them on my keyboard.

------
pki
this is done by cloudflare, not hn i think.

